# 1965 Farmall 140



## tmac37 (Jul 6, 2010)

I have searched and can not find values on tractors. I was wondering what the value of this tractor would be. There is one for sale that I really want to purchase but they are asking $2500 and I think that may be to high. My grandpa had bought this tractor new and I would really like to own it.


----------



## Paul5388 (Oct 9, 2007)

I sold a 1976 IH 140 last year for $3000, but it had some implements with it for the fast hitch. The 1976 came with a factory alternator instead of a generator, but that isn't a big deal with AC Delco one wire alternators being so easy to install. The guys that bought it just wanted a good one row tractor and the "A", "Super A" family is about the best for that purpose.


----------



## BERMUDA KEN (Jul 23, 2010)

The current, average "blue book" value on this is listed at $ 2845 USD. Of course, physical condition/location, mechanical history and overall care will influence this price.


----------



## tmac37 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I ended up purchasing the tractor for $2000 with a bush hog and a 1 bottom plow.


----------

